# Becky's Violin



## becky

Here's a pic of my violin. She was made in 1907, I think I should have a party for her in 2 1/2 years. She has HOPF stamped on the back by the neck and has a nice mother-of-pearl in-laid tailpiece. She has a good quality sound and was a deal for the price (when I got her appraised 12 years ago, she was valued at twice the money I bought and repaired her for.) I say she, because she is a distinctly feminine violin  I should get her reappraised sometime ... when I get around to it  She probably is all the violin I will ever need, but who knows what the future has in store? 

P.S. Her name is Rosy


----------



## Nox

...lovely...and great picture too!...


----------



## baroque flute

Thanks for sharing the picture. It's a nice violin and a nice name.  What kind of sound does it have?


----------



## baroque flute

Wow, that violin is old!! BUt I guess it is a great deal newer than a Stradivardius! Don't violins increase in value when they get older, if kept in good condition?


----------



## Daniel

Yes, baroque, actually i would prefer old violins much more than new built ones. New ones feel a bit cold sometimes and need years to development a strong convincable sounding.

Rosy is really charming :wub:.


----------



## becky

> _Originally posted by baroque flute_@Aug 7 2004, 12:02 AM
> *Thanks for sharing the picture. It's a nice violin and a nice name.  What kind of sound does it have?
> [snapback]1330[/snapback]​*


Her sound is rather deep from what I can tell. The sound also carries very well. I don't know the correct words to describe her sound, though. All recordings that I've done do not do her justice, so it would be hard to pick the sound from one of my recordings. I'm new to recording on the computer so I've only been using my cheap-o microphone and Windows programs!


----------



## oistrach13

she's wonderful .

thanks for sharing. a small question, do you know where it came from? looks a bit german to me. (of course I wouldn't know, I'm an idiot when it comes to these things)


----------



## becky

> _Originally posted by oistrach13_@Aug 26 2004, 03:22 PM
> *she's wonderful .
> 
> thanks for sharing. a small question, do you know where it came from? looks a bit german to me. (of course I wouldn't know, I'm an idiot when it comes to these things)
> [snapback]1641[/snapback]​*


Yep, it's a German instrument, which is great since I'm half German!

My instrument and I have similar roots :wub:

That probably sounded corny! :lol:


----------



## Daniel

You are half German? That's great


----------



## oistrach13

that is nice .

I suppose it has a high arching? I can't tell from the picture.

why don't instruments with high arching increase in value as much as flatter ones 

I hear that high arched violas sound a bit nasal, and thus less desirable. would that have anything to do with high arched violins :mellow:


----------

